
Analyse Asia 64: Spotify in Asia with Sunita Kaur - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/10/06/episode-64-spotify-in-asia-with-sunita-kaur/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: Sunita Kaur, managing director, Asia from Spotify joined us
for a conversation to discuss the music streaming service and its footprint in
Asia. We discuss the current state of Spotify and its value proposition to the
customers and the artistes, the specific challenges that Spotify faced to
expand their footprint in Asia, and how the service has to localise and
customise their service for the Asian markets from Japan to Hong Kong. Last
but not least, we reflected on how digital media has evolved over the past
decade and why digital text, audio and video content have evolved differently
with different business models.

